# سؤال متعلق بسوق العمل



## احمد ميكانيك (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الباشمهندسين 
اريد ان اعلم ما مدي اهمية اللغة الانجليزية 
لان هناك الكثير من الناس من يقول لي 
انه اهم من كورسات كتير في المجال الهندسي 
مع العلم ان المصطلحات الهندسية معروفة علي الاقل من دراسة 
بالكلية ومن قراءة الكتب الا انهم يقولو ان هذا ليس المقصود 
ولكن المقصود هو اللغة نفسها 
والكثير يقول ان فرص العمل مترتبة علي اللغة
وان الحاصل علي توفل من السهل ان يجد وظيفة رائعة جدا بمرتب غير عادي 
حتي ولو كان غير قوي علميا 
ما مدي صحة هذا الكلام 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد فوزى (11 أغسطس 2008)

هذا الكلام صحيح ويجب عليك زيادة معرفتك دائما بالكمبيوتر واللغة ومهارات الاتصال


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (13 أغسطس 2008)

كيف تكون اللغة اهم من المادة العلمية حتي ولو كنت في بداية الطريق
انا لا اعرف لماذا ولكن يجب ان تكون المادة العلمية هي الطاغي الاساسي 
انا لا اعرف لماذا 
وشكرا يا باشمهندس محمح فوزي


----------



## وديع المخلافي (21 أغسطس 2008)

انا مع فكرة المهندس احمد ميكانيك ولكن يجب تقوية الجانب اللغوي والمحادثة لانه قد ترتبط بشركات فيها العديد من العمال الاجانب وسيصعب التحدث وتسيير العمل انذاك


----------



## eng_suliman (22 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد ان طبيعة العمل نفسه هي التي تحدد الحاجة إلى اللغة الإنقليزية .. 

ممكن أن تجد بيئة عمل خالية تمام من المخاطابات الإنقليزية و من الممكن العكس 

في كلا الحالتين تحتاج ان تقوي جانب اللغة لديك للإستفادة من الكتب و النشرات العلمية التي للإسف لا يوجد منها باللغة العربية إلا الشيء اليسير 

وشكرا


----------



## ريادة هندسية (23 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الموازنة مطلوبة بلا شك


ومهما تعددت عندك نقاط القوة كلما زادت وقويت لديك الفرص



اللغة الإنجليزية مطلب قوي جدا جدا جدا...... وكمل من اليوم إلى بكرة 



أنا موظف في شركة الآن وما لمست هذه الأهمية البالغة إلا بعد أن إقتحمت المجال العملي


مع ملا حظة عدم التقليل من أهمية التمكن في مجال تخصصك
فهي في الحقيقة القاعدة التي ينطلق منها الفكر (بعد أن تحصل على الشيء الأساسي خلال الدراسة الأكاديمية)
إلى الإبداع والتجديد في مجال العمل


أخي إن كنت لا زلت تكمل دراستك 

أنصحك نصيحة محب أن تعكف على تطوير لغتك الإنجليزية والتي ستكون أول محك لك خلال حياتك العملية وذلك من خلال المقابلة الشخصية

ضع لغتك بنفس مستوى أهمية تحصيلك العلمي


وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى


ريادة هندسية


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (24 أغسطس 2008)

انا شاكر جدا 
وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم 
انا فهمت ولكن انا عندي جزء من المال هل اخذ به كورس انجلش ام كورس علمي في مجالى 
مع العلم انا المال لا يكفي الا لشئ واحد 
وهل الانجلش كما يصفه البعض مفتاح الربح والفلوس والقبول بسهولة في الوظائف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ريادة هندسية (24 أغسطس 2008)

يا أخي الكريم إن كنت لازلت تواصل دراستك فأنصحك بالتالي:



خذ كورس في اللغة .........لييييييييييييييييييش؟


أنا أقول لك


لأن بالنسبة للمجال العلمي أنت لا زلت تستطيع التحصيل في مجالك الدراسي وتستطيع في ما بعد من خلال كورسات وما إلى ذلك

وبالنسبة للدورات والكورسات في مجال التخصص أنا أنصح أي شخص ألا يأخذ شيء منها إلا بعد أن يعمل ويعرف بالضبط ما هو مجاله 

والأهم في الموضوع أن يكون أخذ خبرة جيدة فعندما يستمع من المحاضر تكون لديه خلفية كافية عن مشاكل وأهمية هذا الموضوع فبالتالي يعرف تماما كل خبايا الموضوع فيستفيد من ذلك فائدة تامة


هذي نصيحتي لك 

والله الموفق


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## المهندس البطة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
اخي ان اللغة الانجليزية لغة عالمية لذا يجب علينا تعلمها وان كثييييييييييير من الوظائف تتطلب ان تكون حاصل على علامة عالية في التوفل ولكن يجب ايضا ان يكون المقياس هو المادة العلمية ولكن ممكن ان يتساوى في المادة العلمية اثنين لكن لن يتساوى في المهارات الاضافية مثل اللغات والمعرفة بالحاسوب ومهارات التواصل كما قال اخي المشرف


----------



## هيثم العودان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

salam 3lekm gmee3a

I believe that english anguage is essential in the recruting process , but Irecomend u to take courses like lean manufacturing , six sigma green belt, or even TQM ( total quality mangement) to increase your knowledge in these ares because the prsitiges companies like GE always looking for this courses as a scales between candidates.

best regrds,


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبة للغة الانجليزية فهي بالتأكيد ركيزة اساسية في سوق العمل
ولكن اعتقد ان القوة العلمية تفوق اللغة ذلك انها اساس العمل


----------

